# What do your busses look like?



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's the entire fleet, including the original bus.
http://members.cox.net/seanc504emt/Aetna%20Capitol%20Final.JPG

Upclose of a typical bus.

http://myspace-815.vo.llnwd.net/00868/51/88/868978815_l.jpg


----------



## BrandoEMT (Jun 26, 2006)

I see your company really likes the Type 2 rigs huh?  Do you still use that sweet old Cadillac for anything?

I don't have a picture of my rig right now but here is the corporate website.

http://www.mayomedicaltransport.com/

I'll try to find a picture of my rig.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 26, 2006)

*..*

Vandy Chopper
http://www.mc.vanderbilt.edu/lifefl...s/N102VUArrival10July2004/102vu_1stday66.html

Vandy Fixed Wings
http://www.mc.vanderbilt.edu/lifeflight/web/aircraft_fw.htm

Vandy A.N.G.E.L. (Advanced Neonatal Transport; OR on wheels)
http://www.vanderbiltchildrens.com/uploads/images//neo_angeljim.jpg

Still looking for a pic of a Standard VU Ground Transport.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 26, 2006)

A similiar topic was created a while ago.  Some of the images have "expired" so they might not show up.  

Clicky


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

If you count us as being partially owned by Hartford Hospital, then here are our twin helos.

Life Star 1
http://harthosp.org/lifestar/images/LS1H.jpg

Life Star 2
http://harthosp.org/lifestar/images/091804100-D.jpg


----------



## disassociative (Jun 26, 2006)

*..*

U guys seen the Millenium ML146E from Demers; I saw it in EMS Magazine
and decided I want 3. I also decided I want someone else to pay for
them; and that I'm gonna lottery today.

http://www.demers-ambulances.com/index.php?sectionId=190&productId=48


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> U guys seen the Millenium ML146E from Demers; I saw it in EMS Magazine
> and decided I want 3. I also decided I want someone else to pay for
> them; and that I'm gonna lottery today.



Those things are sick. I don't think I've ever seen something that cool. Looks like the co. needs a sugar daddy.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 26, 2006)

*...*

Definately; I think they might even have some models with carseats for the paramedics; and sippy cup holders. 

I'm diggin the seating room. and the doorway between the front of the rig
and the back;

I'm actually thinking abt paying the money to get one up here for a couple of
days so EMS Management can have a look. They remind me of A.N.G.E.L.'s just not as long.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey, do they have screens between the seat to keep the medics from fighting? Or those little window shades to keep them from getting too much sun?

Here's a pic of our campus EMS vehicle. Unfortunately, our former director broke off the key in the door, so it doesn't work as well.

http://www.trincoll.edu/pub/equad/parents/0505/TCERT.jpg


----------



## disassociative (Jun 26, 2006)

*.,..*

lol, The Spine Board is longer than the car..


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, the campus EMS (TCERT) doesn't transport. That's what the Big Green Machines are for (Aetna Ambulance). My medics friends at Aetna always blame me for ANY call on campus, whether I'm responding for TCERT or not.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 26, 2006)

*..*

Ah; so It's like my car. A First Response vehicle; I see.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

BrandoEMT said:
			
		

> I see your company really likes the Type 2 rigs huh?  Do you still use that sweet old Cadillac for anything?



We surely do love the Type 2s. That's all you see in Hartford. And as for the Caddy, I'm not sure how often it gets taken out; I think it's more or less on a once in a blue moon basis for pr stuff.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 26, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> lol, The Spine Board is longer than the car..


That's the first words that came out of my mouth when I saw the pic.  LOL


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> That's the first words that came out of my mouth when I saw the pic.  LOL



You can't see it because everyone is standing in front of the bed, but there is a bed about the length of the cab. I think the second row of people are standing in the bed.

That being said, the spine board is actually about as long as the entire car.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> You can't see it because everyone is standing in front of the bed, but there is a bed about the length of the cab. I think the second row of people are standing in the bed.
> 
> That being said, the spine board is actually about as long as the entire car.


Here's what we used in the Toyota plant that I used to work at.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 26, 2006)

*...*

Here is the bus I took to high School..

http://www.justtotheleft.com/images/short_bus.JPG


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Here is the bus I took to high School...



http://www.jahozafat.com/0085934086/MP3S/Movies/Dumb_And_Dumberer_When_Harry_Met_Lloyd/specialbus.mp3


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Here's what we used in the Toyota plant that I used to work at.



You know, it's actually kinda cute...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> You know, it's actually kinda cute...


 
You can see some of other vehicles we used inside the plant here.

Chimp


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> You can see some of other vehicles we used inside the plant



You look pretty good in that turnout gear. 

Our athletic trainers have a Gator similar to that, but it's been modified to hold any athlete who might get injured during a game. Though, fortunately or unfortunately, they leave the serious stuff to us.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 27, 2006)

Our buses are yellow/orange with dark black stripe and lettering stating SCHOOL BUS... rather our EMS units is a different thing..


R/r 911


----------



## Raf (Jun 28, 2006)

You guys have some huge ambulances..


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> Our buses are yellow/orange with dark black stripe and lettering stating SCHOOL BUS... rather our EMS units is a different thing...



Semantics, schemantics. You know what I mean whether you call them busses, ambulances, rigs, trucks, EMS units, whatever.


----------



## soon2bemt (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a picture of one of the rigs with the district I hope to be working for soon.

http://www.jcadamb.com/index_files/image002.jpg


----------



## Jon (Jul 7, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> You can see some of other vehicles we used inside the plant here.
> 
> Chimp


We just did 4th of july - we have an electric Golf Cart ambulance, and a WHITE gator-bulance.


----------



## colafdp (Aug 25, 2006)

this is our newest unit, that we took delivery of at the end of June '06.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/DSCF0401.jpg


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow that is hot!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 25, 2006)

colafdp said:
			
		

> this is our newest unit, that we took delivery of at the end of June '06.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/DSCF0401.jpg



How well does the molded overhead lightbar work?  Seems to me that it would cut down on intersection warning, and you would be relying strictly on the corner strobes in the front quarter panel.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

colafdp said:
			
		

> this is our newest unit, that we took delivery of at the end of June '06.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/DSCF0401.jpg



Hey, that looks really nice!


----------



## colafdp (Aug 26, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> How well does the molded overhead lightbar work?  Seems to me that it would cut down on intersection warning, and you would be relying strictly on the corner strobes in the front quarter panel.



it works suprisingly well. we have a lightbar, without it molded in, and find that the intersection lighting is the same with both units. no complaints whatsoever, and i've seen this unit with the lights on goin through an intersection, and it lights it up real well.


----------



## FF894 (Aug 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> If you count us as being partially owned by Hartford Hospital, then here are our twin helos.
> 
> Life Star 1
> http://harthosp.org/lifestar/images/LS1H.jpg
> ...


I was just wondering what the crew is on the choppers???


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 26, 2006)

Each helo is crewed by a flight nurse/paramedic, a flight respiratory therapist/EMT, and a pilot.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Here's the entire fleet, including the original bus.
> http://members.cox.net/seanc504emt/Aetna%20Capitol%20Final.JPG
> 
> Upclose of a typical bus.
> ...



That is a very neat picture!! love the "old school ride"!!


----------

